# Should I Go Skiing in Turkey



## bdsailor222 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey Guys 
I wanna go skiing in Turkey this year will be with my family,
I found a amazing hotel with amazing kids' room /SNIP/

Do you have any recommendations


----------



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

I would recommend skiing in Uludag region since it's the most popular and trusted one. I don't know your price range but you can find variety of choices. Try searching on internet "Bursa Uludag" and you will see it


----------



## saciki (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi dear. If I were you, I would first check the snow conditions of the ski centres because of the global warming. Last year this problem had some negative affects on snowing. Uludag, Bozdag and Davraz ski centres had no or for the short term skiing activities. So, you better prefer the north eastern part of Turkey which has relatively more stabile weather conditions. I would prefer Sarikamis ski centre in the city of Kars.


----------



## lisatr12 (Mar 13, 2017)

You should go to Kars which has the biggest skiing area in Turkey


----------

